# How much maintenance while unemployed?



## Maintenance (28 Oct 2009)

I have a son who is 10 and lives with his mother. I have no contact with him, she calls sometimes to let me know how he's getting on or send photos. 
I used to pay forty euro a week maitnenance since he was about 3. A year ago i lost my job and stopped paying it. The mother of the child rang me around 2 months ago about it, but as well as being out of work I'm sick and dont' think i'll be able to work for another good while. She says that i'll need to start paying soemthing towards his keep. We've never been to court so there's not order against me - she's talking about wanting to make the maintenance official. 
She is working full time and owns a house. I'm renting a flat with friends, rent paid on rent allowance at the moment. 
How much would a judge expect me to pay her? How much do people think would be fair?


----------



## Maintenance (2 Nov 2009)

Can anyone help me ?  She rang at the weekend to say she's meeting a solictor this week !


----------



## Vanilla (2 Nov 2009)

How much is fair? How much can you afford?

What is your income, what are your outgoings?

Are you able to supplement that income? 

Are you a skilled worker?


----------



## alaskaonline (2 Nov 2009)

> How much would a judge expect me to pay her?


 
Don't forget this is money for your child, not her (even though she obviously receives it). It doesn't matter if she has a house and a job, at the end of the day *both* parents are responsible for their kids!


----------



## missdaisy (2 Nov 2009)

If the mother of your child does bring this to Court you will be ordered to pay an amount of maintenance, however small, even though you are unemployed. You should recommence some level of payment from your social welfare allowance.


----------

